# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  28.11.2003. Stojedinica

## Sanja

Hej, Rode!

Upravo sad na Stojedinici gostuje dr. Matijevic (pretpostavljam sa SD) i neka doktorica (?) iz klinike Enjingi. Uglavnom, prica se o akciji za SD i Zrinka (voditeljica) i doktori su zajedno rekli da se cude da zenske udruge vec i prije nisu organizirale takvu akciju, i svi zajedno su izdvojili Rodu kao udrugu koja je aktivna i koja se jako angazira na podrucju podizanja kvalitete poroda.  :D 

Uglavnom, pricaju o SD i porodu opcenito, no par puta su spomenule Rodu i to uvijek pozitivno. Tak da znate.  8)  :wink:

----------


## Sanja

Vjerojatno sam krivo napisala ime klinike.   :Embarassed:   Sorry zbog toga, jako su je brzinski izgovorili, i sad sam tek skuzila da sam napisala ime poznatog vinskog podruma.   :Embarassed:    Bit ce da mi je podsvijest jaka.   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

poliklinika je Vili, profesorica Latin, inace pocasna clanica udruge   :Smile:  
a i doktor matijevic je na pravom putu   :Laughing:

----------


## Sanja

Dzizus, kako sam mogla TOLIKO krivo cuti?!   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

Neka mi doktorica ne zamjeri.  :wink:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ma sve 5, samo kad će bacit naglasak na promjenu načina razmišljanja, a ne samo uvjeti, lova... Pa samo s malo dobre volj i bez love bi nam mogli dozvoliti da šetamo, rađamo ne samo u ležećem položaju, imamo bebe kod sebe kad to želimo... Za to ne treba puno love. :wink:

----------


## Sanja

mamma Juanita, bas o tome je dr. Matijevic pricao - o poboljsanju uvjeta poroda i ODNOSA PREMA RODILJAMA I BEBAMA, a ne o usminkavanju rodilista. Bas mi se svidio.  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

Ma dobar je on, ali uvijek može bolje, he, he. :wink: Znaš kad se neka stvar stalno zanemaruje, pa je treba ponavljat kao papiga da ljudima uđe u uho...
A i to što on kaže nije baš tako uvijek u praksi, pa treba radit na tome. :wink:

----------


## LunaMo

SLUSALA!!!   :Razz:

----------


## Sanja

mamma Juanita, slazem se s tobom, stvari treba ponavljati dok ne postanu normalne. Ja tog doktora ne poznajem osobno, no na radiju je zvucao jako dobro.

----------


## Fidji

Slušala sam i dr. Matijević je bio baš cool.

----------


## lavica

Ivarica,zašto ako znate da će netko tako gostovati negdje i vrlo vjerojatno spomenuti Udrugu ne obavijestite negdje na Forumu i nas koji možda ne slušamo/gledamo baš taj medij da se prešaltamo i in-live čujemo  :Confused:  Ili ste možda negdje već obavijestili?  :Idea:  Nije ni čudo da Sanja brka imena kad je slučajno ulovila emisiju...

----------


## zrinka

koliko ja znam, nismo znali za ovu emisiju
kad rode gostuju, onda vam mozemo reci, ali kad netko drugi gostuje, nikad ne znamo tko ce nas pohvaliti  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

dobila sam mail kad je emisija vec pocinjala
(gosti su tamo isli kao predstavnici svoje klinike i svoje struke)

----------


## Mukica

e ivana
aj da imamo neku kronologiju 

pliz, editiraj naslov pa upisi datum

ja sam malo zastekala s kopiranjem onog sa starog foruma, al cim uhvatim malo vremena bum nastavila...

p.s.
nisam skuzila iz postova, a bogme ni slusala na radiju, jesu opce spominjali RODU?

----------


## Sanja

> e ivana
> p.s.
> nisam skuzila iz postova, a bogme ni slusala na radiju, jesu opce spominjali RODU?


Pa sve ti pise u prvom postu. Govorili su o akciji za SD i voditeljica se zacudila kako to da se zenske udruge nisu vec prije sjetile organizirati nesto slicno. Onda su ovo dvoje lijecnika rekli da eto nisu, ali da postoji udruga "Roda" koja je jako aktivna po pitanju poboljsavanja uvjeta poroda.

Osim u tom kontekstu, jos su par puta spomenuli "Rodu" (uvijek ok).

----------


## Mukica

:Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  

to samo, po ne znam koji put,  svejdoči o tome kak površno čitam postove  :?  :?  :?

----------


## Maja

ja mogu posvjedociti da dr Matijevic nista od ovoga ne prica u vjetar nego itekako primjenjuje. i trudi se da i drugi pocnu primjenjivati.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ja mogu posvjedociti da dr Matijevic nista od ovoga ne prica u vjetar nego itekako primjenjuje. i trudi se da i drugi pocnu primjenjivati.


Majo, znači li to da ako npr. rađaš na SD i na porodu ti je dr. Matijević i ti odbiješ drip, epiziotomiju, želiš čučati a ne ležati i tražiš da odmah po porodu dojiš bebicu da će te on u tome stvarno podržati i poštivati tvoje želje, ili ćeš se ipak morat malo "fajtat" kao ti? Ili se on zalaže za to, ali nailazi na otpor kod kolega pa radi kompromise, ili je u pitanju nešto treće?
Zanima me na koji način on to primjenjuje?
Razveselilo bi me ako je tome stvarno tako. :D
Svakako je za pohvaliti  to što je jedan od rijetkih koji govori javno da žene imaju pravo izbora, ali ipak ostajem skeptična kad mnogi od njih tako govore za medije, a u praksi se ponašaju drugačije. Možda je on stvarno drugačiji?

----------


## Sanja

Mukica, nema potrebe za   :Embarassed:   , svatko ponekad ima takav dan.  :wink:

----------


## Maja

mama Juanita, poslala sam ti pp

----------


## mamma Juanita

Maja, hvala na odgovoru! :D 
Sad mi je jasno zašto je Ivarica rekla da je i dr. Matijević na dobrom putu da postane počasni član Roda! :wink:  :D

----------


## Maja

:D

----------

